# Jolie's Kids - One Week Old



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thought I'd snap a few pictures of her kid today now that they've grown some and are strong and sure on their feet. I have to say that Poppet is blooming. She creeped me out at first because of those blue eyes on the white, but the "eyeliner" around those eyes of her has really popped since she was born and she has some really beautiful spots around her right eye. Very elegant. And Viking is just so adorable and the sweetest baby of the year so far.

Firelight Ranch TH Poppet:



















Viking:










His leg looks funny because he is lifting the rear left one forward. The first time I saw the photo I couldn't figure out why it looked weird to me, then I figured it out. He seems to know when it is picture time. Its almost as if he tries to look manly.









Frolic time? He wasn't super happy though, he just got disbudded about an hour before.

Both Together:










I'll get some new photos of Dakota's kids too tomorrow. They are four weeks old on Sunday. Growing so fast and getting big! And we are all LICE FREE so fingers crossed the little buggers don't show back up.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love both of them! Poppet is super pretty, she looks very nice! And Viking just looks like a beautiful boy!

Congrats


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! They are gorgeous! Good luck with them. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute......... :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So beautiful! I want to take them home.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG I love poppet!! She is gorgeous & Viking is very handsome too


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What cuties! Look like they're full of it.

Deb Mc


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So cute! Love Poppet's pink nose!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They are so cute! Very nice color too! I looovvveeee Viking!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I've been calling little Viking "Westley" lately. I've been watching a lot of Star Trek and when he gets to making too much noise I just yell, "Shut up Westley!" (If you watch Star Trek, its funny. A geeky in-joke I guess.)


----------

